#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  А чего начать?

## NataliaP

Всем привет.
Интересуюсь школой Ньингма. Я человек с "улицы" и с чего начать не знаю... 
Самостоятельно брать какие книги, что то читать и пр. думаю не стоит, изучив поверхностно школы и традиции в буддизме, я поняла, что серьезно углублятся в ученья самостоятельно не очень хорошо.  Посоветуйте пожалуйста, с чего начать? Что почитать, куда походить?

----------


## Бо

А почему нет? Где то в глубинке, например, только и остаётся что книжки читать. Только нельзя всё на веру принимать, нужно анализировать и обдумывать, пытаться понять, а понятое корректировать общаясь со знающими людьми.

----------


## Dondhup

На ближайшее Учение больших Учителей линии ньингма и в общины на практики.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Сейчас кстати Карма Пунцог Ринпоче в москве, кажется в москве. http://mindrolling.narod.ru/ - вот поинтересуйтесь, там и телефоны есть.

----------


## NataliaP

> А почему нет? Где то в глубинке, например, только и остаётся что книжки читать.


А почему да? 
Я не в глубинке.

----------


## NataliaP

> На ближайшее Учение больших Учителей линии ньингма и в общины на практики.


я нашла какие то, но если я даже не понимаю на какие идти о чем там речь будет...

----------


## Топпер

Походите, для начала, по разным буддийским общинам в Москве. Благо их не мало. Информацию можно узнать здесь, на форуме.
После этого определитесь, что вам ближе. Тогда можно начинать более серьёзную практику.

----------


## NataliaP

> Походите, для начала, по разным буддийским общинам в Москве. Благо их не мало. Информацию можно узнать здесь, на форуме.
> После этого определитесь, что вам ближе. Тогда можно начинать более серьёзную практику.


Я была в нескольких, Кагью, Гелуг. В одно место пока буду продолжать ходить (Гелуг), меня тянет в Ньингму, по ноитию что ли...  :Wink: 
Просто такое количество информации падает, что вообщем то сложно сориентироватся... Хотелось походить на какие то открытые ученья, типа лецкций. 
Вообще на форуме нужен вводный курс.  Столько новых слов, понятий...

----------


## ullu

Почему бы вам не почитать Слова моего всеблагого учителя. Патрула Ринпоче?
http://dazan.spb.ru/library5/308/

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.04.2009), Homer (03.04.2009), Naldjorpa (03.04.2009), Шагдар (01.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Таня, как ты можешь советовать тексты класса Ламрим! Надо ж сразу уходить от всех ярлыков и концепций  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Таня, как ты можешь советовать тексты класса Ламрим! Надо ж сразу уходить от всех ярлыков и концепций


Вот поэтому я и советую, поскольку у меня нет ярлыков и концепций.
Не знаю ничего про тексты класса Ламрим, у меня все тексты это чистый дзогчен, это вы там все Дхарму делите, никак не поделите... :Kiss:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.04.2009), Inbongo (11.04.2009), Lhazin (05.04.2009), PampKin Head (04.04.2009), Александр С (05.04.2009), Аньезка (04.04.2009), Митару (05.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

но спасибо что напомнил  :Smilie: ))
да. приходите пожалуйста на ретрит в мае
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12688
ну и скоро будет открытая ( если Ринпоче ничего не изменит )веб-трансляция с 10-15 апреля и с 17 по 22 апреля. Ринпоче будет давать учение в Австралии и можно будет слушать через интернет.
О том как подключиться и расписание будет в разделе расписание ретритов.

----------

Naldjorpa (04.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот поэтому я и советую, поскольку у меня нет ярлыков и концепций.
> Не знаю ничего про тексты класса Ламрим, у меня все тексты это чистый дзогчен, это вы там все Дхарму делите, никак не поделите...


А как же различающая мудрость  :Smilie: ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как же различающая мудрость ?


У людей, которые не способны понять, о чем говорил Будда, но которые готовы "грызть" пятый том Ламрима Дже Дзонкапы, она явно оригинальной заточки. 

Это ж надо дойти до того, что Будда менее понятен, чем Дже Дзонкапа!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.04.2009), Torkwemada (13.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (04.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> У людей, которые не способны понять, о чем говорил Будда, но которые готовы "грызть" пятый том Ламрима Дже Дзонкапы, она явно оригинальной заточки. 
> 
> Это ж надо дойти до того, что Будда менее понятен, чем Дже Дзонкапа!


За людей которым доступно Учение сутр и тантр без комментариев я чрезвычайно рад.

Вы б прямо сказали, что ты Дондуп - дурак, а дуракам нужно Ламрим заучивать,  - я не обижусь и администрации жаловаться не буду  :Smilie: 
Иванушка дурачок- русский налджорпа  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (05.04.2009), Naldjorpa (05.04.2009), Читтадхаммо (04.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Пускай и то и то будет. И чтение сутт - дело хорошее. И разбор комментарие - полезен. Главное, чтобы толк для читающего был.

----------


## NataliaP

Знаете, читать серьезные тексты и разбирать их самостоятельно я не стану. Всему своё время, я не опаздываю никуда и никуда не спешу.  :Wink:  Я бы почитала хорошу книжку о истории буддизма, жизнеописания Учитилей, о традициях,  ок культуре, этикете. Где все собранно компактно.  :Smilie: 
Остально мне пока не доступно, я в любом случае мало пойму, как я могу понять смысл сутры, если я понятия не имею, что это такое, откуда это название, а Ламрим... что это? кто нибудь расскажите, почему так называется, какие Ламримы бывают? он один? их много? кто их пишет? как он выглядит? 
Вот с этим хочется разобратся для начала, просто поднадоело значение каждого слова выискивать в Википедии. Вот так...

----------


## ullu

> А как же различающая мудрость ?


С каких это пор дзогчен препятствие для различающей мудрости?
Прекратите есть эти грибы уже же!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

ну вот, доигрались?
Теперь человек вместо Патрула Ринпоче пойдет Мулдашева читать или третий глаз просверлит себе.
Или получит базу из размышлений буддологов о буддизме.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.04.2009), Дифо (24.07.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Всему своё время, я не опаздываю никуда и никуда не спешу.


С каждым выдохом вы всё ближе становитесь к смерти, вы не знаете и никак со стопроцентной уверенностью не можете утверждать, что завтра, или на следующей неделе, или в следующем месяце ваше сознание не покинете это тело, а осиму Вы должны начать практиковать Дхарму как можно скорее, дабы накопить заслуги и мудрость, укрепиться в учении и как можно скорее обрести способность помогать живым существам )... Что-то типа такого вот например часто пишут в Ламримах )... Ну и не только это естественно ).

----------


## Буль

> Знаете, читать серьезные тексты и разбирать их самостоятельно я не стану.


Однако, позиция! Если не сказать - "поза"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Я бы почитала хорошу книжку о истории буддизма, жизнеописания Учитилей, о традициях,  ок культуре, этикете. Где все собранно компактно.





> _Извиняемся, хозяйка,
> Энто дело не про нас!
> Кабы схемку аль чертеж -
> Мы б затеяли вертеж.
> Ну, а так - ищи, сколь хочешь,
> Черта лысого найдешь!
> Где искать и как добыть
> То-Чаво-Не может быть?
> Ведь его ж на свете нету,
> Сколько землю не копыть!.._


В. Филатов

Т.е. говорят (с) что в текущем веке должон аж мальтимедийный диск о буддизме выйти. - ужо, Вы, барыня, скоро ждите! В Москве-то, чай, он в первую ноздрю появится!  :Wink:

----------


## NataliaP

> ну вот, доигрались?
> Теперь человек вместо Патрула Ринпоче пойдет Мулдашева читать Или получит базу из размышлений буддологов о буддизме.


Это врядли. Я знаю кто такой Мулдашев и разницу между буддологом и буддистом.

----------

Дифо (24.07.2009)

----------


## Митару

Говорят, что в жизни ученика есть период, когда его он ведёт себя подобно Пчеле - летает и собирает нектар Учения, пробует ВСЁ. Потом - поведение Орла. Это когда можно подняться над всем и увидеть - то , что тебе наиболее подходит.  Не грузите Пчёлку ...    Пусть летает

----------


## Митару

> С каких это пор дзогчен препятствие для различающей мудрости?
> Прекратите есть эти грибы уже же!


   Высшие Учения называют так не только потому, что они не для "плоских умов". Те кто практикуют Сутру, например, могут стебать Дзогчен ... о сотрудничестве и т.д.. Практик же пути Ати должен уважать любое Учение Будды (да и вообще всех Ж.С. 8)) и ,соответственно, - понимать сущность всех колесниц.  :Cool: 
  Поэтому, почему бы и не почитать ЛамРим, находясь в своём Изначальном Состоянии ... или хотя бы просто - Осознанно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> Остально мне пока не доступно, я в любом случае мало пойму, как я могу понять смысл сутры, если я понятия не имею, что это такое, откуда это название, а Ламрим...


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/index.html

А вы попробуйте. Будда в суттах не с Дзонкапой общался и учение не посредством лучей передавал (в 99,9% случаев). А последовательно разъяснял простым людям (часто прямо от сохи), что, как и почему; доступным языком; применяя понятные примеры...
...
Люди... Принимать Прибежище в Будде и считать, что сказанное им недоступно для понимания - это позорище какое-то!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.04.2009), Torkwemada (30.07.2009), куру хунг (05.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> С каких это пор дзогчен препятствие для различающей мудрости?
> Прекратите есть эти грибы уже же!


Я не про дзогчен  :Smilie: 
Тань я да ж водку и то только на ганапуджу пью а грибы не пробывал никогда  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Знаете, читать серьезные тексты и разбирать их самостоятельно я не стану. Всему своё время, я не опаздываю никуда и никуда не спешу.  Я бы почитала хорошу книжку о истории буддизма, жизнеописания Учитилей, о традициях,  ок культуре, этикете. Где все собранно компактно. 
> Остально мне пока не доступно, я в любом случае мало пойму, как я могу понять смысл сутры, если я понятия не имею, что это такое, откуда это название, а Ламрим... что это? кто нибудь расскажите, почему так называется, какие Ламримы бывают? он один? их много? кто их пишет? как он выглядит? 
> Вот с этим хочется разобратся для начала, просто поднадоело значение каждого слова выискивать в Википедии. Вот так...


Ламрим - в переводе этапы пути.
Мне известны следующие тексты этого класса
линия ньингма
Патрул Ринпоче Слова моего всеблагого Учителя 
Минлинг Тэрчен Гюрмэд Дорджи Драгоценнная лестница
http://www.yelo.ru/draglest.rtf

линия кагью
Ламрим Гампопы

линия сакья
Дверь ведущая в Учение

линия кадам-гелуг
Ламрим-ченмо Цонкапы 
http://www.yelo.ru/lamrim_1.pdf
http://www.yelo.ru/lamrim_2.pdf
http://www.yelo.ru/lamrim_3.pdf
http://www.yelo.ru/lamrim_4.pdf
http://www.yelo.ru/lamrim_5.pdf
Краткий Ламрим Цогкапы


Все эти тексты на мой взгляд очень хороши и дополняют друг друга

Меня обвиняли, что я заставляю всех читать Ламрим Цонкапы, но это не так. Все зависит от способностей, если практик хорошо понимает сутры и тантры то он возможно может и обойтись без комментариев в ним, хотя я таких людей не встречал. Кроме Ламримов есть много различных шастр и других комментариев в различных линиях.

Так же непонятно почему, когда я говорю о слушании, анализе и освоении меня начинают обвинять что я призывают только заучивать наизусть сутры и комментарии, игнорирую Освоение?
Кто из практикующих буддистов на БФ не слушает Учение от своего Учителя а затем его анализирует и осваивает не зависимо от линии в которой практикует?

В заучивании де текстов молитв и садхан нет ничего дурного. Каждый из нас может оказаться в условиях когда книги под рукой не  будет.
Не говоря уже о том что когда знаешь текст наизусть, это позволяет достичь большего сосредоточения во время практики.

По крайней мере изучение и освоение базовых текстов спасет от самообмана и многих проблем в практике Ваджраяны.

----------


## Bagira

А если безмерное сострадание и безмерная любовь и терпение в основе всего и все дороги ведут к просветлению и неограниченному дружелюбию зачем цеплять друг друга внося склоки на форум ? ДОНДУП твёрдо гнёт свою линию ,но зачем же ему нарушение самай преписывать, он правильный буддист .Мне очень нравиться зазубривть молитвы и петь их идя по дороге и ум в чистоте и хорошее настроение

----------

Naldjorpa (05.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/index.html
> 
> А вы попробуйте. Будда в суттах не с Дзонкапой общался и учение не посредством лучей передавал (в 99,9% случаев). А последовательно разъяснял простым людям (часто прямо от сохи), что, как и почему; доступным языком; применяя понятные примеры...
> ...
> Люди... Принимать Прибежище в Будде и считать, что сказанное им недоступно для понимания - это позорище какое-то!


Вы знаете много людей которые знают Учение Пражняпарамиты на основании 100 000, 20 000 и 8000 сутр, не осваивая шастры?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы знаете много людей которые знают Учение Пражняпарамиты на основании 100 000, 20 000 и 8000 сутр, не осваивая шастры?


Вы в курсе, что Архат тождественен Арье-Бодхисаттве в постижении Шуньяты до 7-го Бхуми?

Вот вам пример: http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/kor...ne.html?page=9 (простой парень от сохи)






> Его достижение получило известность среди монахов; многие приходили проверить его. *Хотя он был почти неграмотным человеком, его ответы удовлетворяли даже самых ученых монахов. Очень часто последние не соглашались с этими ответами, но при последующей их сверке с текстами обнаруживали в писаниях много мест, подтверждающих его толкования.* Многие ученые монахи из разных стран мира приезжали к нему, чтобы под его руководством пройти практику внимательности; в их числе оказался один весьма ученый монах, Ньяун-саядо, который после интенсивной практики также стал полностью просветленным. Сунлун-саядо совершил акт оставления тела, паринирвану, в 1952 году.


P.S. Алаверды: вы знаете много людей *которые знают Учение Пражняпарамиты на основании 100 000, 20 000 и 8000 сутр, осваивая шастры* (подобно Архату, о котором речь шла в предыдущей цитате)? Изучая шастры, осваиваешь шастры.

----------

Читтадхаммо (05.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Если эта история соответствует истине, то интересно кем был этот "простой парень от сохи" в прошлых жизнях?

И если бы можно было практикуя випашьну например по Гоенке не принимая прибежища, не практикуя нравственность, отречение и т.п. стать Арахатом то зачем бы Татхагата давал свое Учение?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы в курсе, что Архат тождественен Арье-Бодхисаттве в постижении Шуньяты до 7-го Бхуми?
> 
> Вот вам пример: http://www.fictionbook.ru/author/kor...ne.html?page=9 (простой парень от сохи)
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Алаверды: вы знаете много людей *которые знают Учение Пражняпарамиты на основании 100 000, 20 000 и 8000 сутр, осваивая шастры* (подобно Архату, о котором речь шла в предыдущей цитате)? Изучая шастры, осваиваешь шастры.


Изучая шатсру Абхисамаяалакара и осваивая ее человек постигает Учение Праджнапарамиты.
Откуда у Вас такие своеобразные взгляды? По вашему монахи, практикующие в традиции Наланды в Дрепунге, Сэра и других дацанах ерундой занимаются, среди них нет реализовывавших Учение?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Изучая шатсру Абхисамаяалакара и осваивая ее человек постигает Учение Праджнапарамиты.


Дайте 2! Не понятно тогда, чем занимаются все остальные, если вопрос только в том, чтобы поступить и отучиться в Гоман-дацане!



> Откуда у Вас такие своеобразные взгляды?


Какие конкретно?




> По вашему монахи, практикующие в традиции Наланды в Дрепунге, Сэра и других дацанах ерундой занимаются, среди них нет реализовывавших Учение?


Они занимаются изучением основных текстов Махаяны и ведут монашеский образ жизни... А вы о чем?

Ну а по поводу "реализовавших Учение" выпускных классов буддийских университетов...




> Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо
> (Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ)
> ...
> Более того, и среди живых существ, обретших человеческие тела, с трудом наберется такая группа живущих согласно Дхарме, которую можно было бы выделить в класс самсарных существ! Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! *И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем*.





> Если эта история соответствует истине, то интересно кем был этот "простой парень от сохи" в прошлых жизнях?


Неужто в Гомане учился?!




> И если бы можно было практикуя випашьну например по Гоенке не принимая прибежища, не практикуя нравственность, отречение и т.п. стать Арахатом то зачем бы Татхагата давал свое Учение?


Этим вопросом вы продемонстрировали полное незнание и непонимание того,  что происходит на затворах Гоенки и как это соотносится с учением Татхагаты...

Еще раз, жизненно важно апологету Дже Дзонкапы разобраться с тем, что такое "правильное размыщление" и как оно применяется...

----------


## PampKin Head

...



> Однажды их места посетил знаменитый Лама, ученик Саддху, по имени Дже (печальный) Сонам Драгпа. Он был очень сведущ в Трипитаке, в тантрийских учениях, обретший мудрость и силу. Его всегда окружало множество учеников, и однажды он устал и опечалился от всех дел этого мира, от разъяснения учения, от свиты, от учеников. Лама покинул их всех и пустился странствовать куда глаза глядят в совершенном одиночестве. С тех пор его звали Печальный Учитель — Дже Тон Сонам Лама. Придя к маленькой госпоже, он сказал ей:
> 
> *—Я слышал, что ты очень сведуща в словах Праджняпарамиты, а понимаешь ли ты их смысл?
> —Да, я знаю смысл, — ответила она.*
> —Тогда поведай его мне, — сказал Сонам Лама.
> 
> Мачиг Лабдон поведала ему смысл через десять ступеней бодхисатгв и пять путей, а также правила практики движения по пути, правила переживания глубокой сути и обретения совершенного Пробуждения, как плода в очень подробном изложении. На что Лама сказал: *"Ты, я вижу, очень искусна в изложении сути, но ты не породила суть в своем потоке сознания".
> *
> —*А что это такое — "породить суть в потоке сознания"? — спросила Мачиг* Печального Учителя.
> ...


Неужели у подавляющего большинства  выпускников упомянутых университетов... "состояние ума становится свежим и юным, не похожим на состояние ума, цепляющегося за все объекты. В это время сознание освобождается от всех привязанностей, становится единым и свободным от всех действий, загорается великое пламя праджни и недеяния. Темнота неведения и цепляния за эго побеждается в этот миг"?

----------


## NataliaP

Я сравнила Буддизм с муравейником или улием. Матки - Ламы,  рабочие муравьи или пчелки  - практикующие Дхарму, а есть ещё трутни,  они тоже зачем то нужны,  трутней кормят, ухаживают на ними... Надо трудится неустанно, потому что, мы родились простыми муравьями или простыми пчелками, если мы не станем трудится, муравейник погибнет улей умрёт  :Smilie:

----------


## NataliaP

> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/index.html
> 
> А вы попробуйте. Будда в суттах не с Дзонкапой общался и учение не посредством лучей передавал (в 99,9% случаев).


Да неужели, ой что Вы говорите, новость то какая батюшки!




> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/index.html
> Люди... Принимать Прибежище в Будде и считать, что сказанное им недоступно для понимания - это позорище какое-то!


А я пока не принимаю Прибежище, и не факт что приму его. Смена религии для меня, серьезный шаг,  и делать его надо разумно. Не зная броду, не суйся в воду. Это раз. Два, на форуме многие ведут себя так, излучают таааааааааакое добро и терпимость, что начинаешь задумываться, а правда стоит ли?  В разделе для новичков, люди вопросы задавали " С чего начать?", а им даже никто не ответил. Ещё про Будду тут рассуждаете, не стыдно вам,  передач нахватали, на ретриты ездиИте, а Слова сказать не хотите. И не только Вас это касается, это касается многих.

Мне не позорище, я ничего не знаю, и этого не стыжусь. Знала бы,  не спросила бы. А Вы знаете, а ответить, не можете...так то.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Ещё про Будду тут рассуждаете, не стыдно вам,  передач нахватали, на ретриты ездиИте, а Слова сказать не хотите. 
> .


Ну в ряде постов Вам дали нормальные советы. Прочитайте ещё раз. Чем не устроили?
А передачи не нахватывают, их получают.

----------


## Ануруддха

NataliaP, поскольку с традицией вы вроде как определились то собственно можно ничего не читать (даже тексты определенного класса!), а прямиком ехать на ретрит. Там и получите опыт, и расскажут, что и в какой последовательности изучать. Важно не затягивать встречу с реальным буддизмом.

----------

Буль (06.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я пока не принимаю Прибежище, и не факт что приму его. Смена религии для меня, серьезный шаг,  и делать его надо разумно. Не зная броду, не суйся в воду. Это раз. Два, на форуме многие ведут себя так, излучают таааааааааакое добро и терпимость, что начинаешь задумываться, а правда стоит ли?  В разделе для новичков, люди вопросы задавали " С чего начать?", а им даже никто не ответил. Ещё про Будду тут рассуждаете, не стыдно вам,  передач нахватали, на ретриты ездиИте, а Слова сказать не хотите. И не только Вас это касается, это касается многих.


Это касалось тех в первую очередь, кто принимает Прибежище, т.е.  буддистов...

Если вы полагаете, что Будда давал наставления, недоступные для понимания обычного человека, то стоит ли вообще ввязываться в этот буддизм? По аналогии: мне не понять, о чем говорил Иисус, я только Кураева могу читать...

Люди с вопросами "с чего начать?" вызывают удивление...

0. Воспользоваться поиском на этом или ином форуме по сочетанию "с чего начать?"; 
1. Читать книжки;
2. Посетить центры или группы практикующих;
3. Пойти на семинары буддийских учителей или ретриты;

Вот эти пункты доступны для понимания 99% людей.

Если вы ищите общину добра и терпимости, то вас ждет разочарование. Наставники действительно добры и терпимы, а вот их ученики - обычные люди (находящиеся на "излечении" у учителей). Т.к. с учителями вы будете общаться мало, а вот с их учениками - много, то не стоит строить иллюзий о том, где вы окажитесь.

Вот вам мое Слово.





> Мне не позорище, я ничего не знаю, и этого не стыжусь. Знала бы,  не спросила бы. А Вы знаете, а ответить, не можете...так то.


Еще раз...
1. Это не вам.
2.  "Знаете, читать серьезные тексты и разбирать их самостоятельно я не стану." (c) NataliaP ---> "Однако, позиция! Если не сказать - "поза"" (c) Бао.
3. Неиссякаемый источник ответов: http://board.buddhist.ru/search.php

----------

Naldjorpa (07.04.2009), Илия (06.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я сравнила Буддизм с муравейником или улием. Матки - Ламы,  рабочие муравьи или пчелки  - практикующие Дхарму, а есть ещё трутни,  они тоже зачем то нужны,  трутней кормят, ухаживают на ними... Надо трудится неустанно, потому что, мы родились простыми муравьями или простыми пчелками, если мы не станем трудится, муравейник погибнет улей умрёт


Трутни нужны для того, чтобы крыть матку. Непонятно кому они соответствуют в данной аналогии, если принимать, что ламы - матки.

----------

Илия (06.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Трутни нужны для того, чтобы крыть матку. Непонятно кому они соответствуют в данной аналогии, если принимать, что ламы - матки.


Просто ужас какой-то -))

----------

Илия (06.04.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> А я пока не принимаю Прибежище,


Вот с этого и начните. Досконально разберитесь с тем что это такое, с чем его едят и зачем. Начните разбираться с Прибежища в Дхарме. Пока вот так вот разбираетесь смена религии не нужна.




> Матки - Ламы, рабочие муравьи или пчелки - практикующие Дхарму, а есть ещё трутни, они тоже зачем то нужны, трутней кормят, ухаживают на ними...


Ыы)) Скорей наоборот, ламы - пчёлки. Они как раз больше всех практикуют. А трутни это такие как я. ))) Маток же и вовсе не бывает.

----------

Илия (06.04.2009)

----------


## NataliaP

> 2.  3. Неиссякаемый источник ответов: http://board.buddhist.ru/search.php


а сразу дать ссылку наиссякаемый осточник ответов... не дали...  что руки болели? мышка не работала? Ну я так и подумала.  :Smilie: 




> Ну в ряде постов Вам дали нормальные советы. Прочитайте ещё раз. Чем не устроили?


Я что по Вашему слепая? Я прекрасно вижу, что некоторые люди, что то полезное мне подсказали.   :Smilie:   Вполне устроили  :Smilie:

----------


## NataliaP

> Вот с этого и начните. Досконально разберитесь с тем что это такое, с чем его едят и зачем. Начните разбираться с Прибежища в Дхарме. Пока вот так вот разбираетесь смена религии не нужна.
> 
> Ыы)) Скорей наоборот, ламы - пчёлки. Они как раз больше всех практикуют. А трутни это такие как я. ))) Маток же и вовсе не бывает.


А что  же Вы мне не написали? Начните разбираться с Прибежища в Дхарме. 
Что теперь уписываться над моими постами про насекомых? 

По факту я права, я это знаю.

----------


## NataliaP

> Трутни нужны для того, чтобы крыть матку. Непонятно кому они соответствуют в данной аналогии, если принимать, что ламы - матки.


Да я просто запуталась, я спешила, надо было уходить, и понаворотила  :Wink:  Не смогла мысль свою выразить, как хотела.

----------


## Fritz

> А что же Вы мне не написали? Начните разбираться с Прибежища в Дхарме.
> Что теперь уписываться над моими постами про насекомых?


Лучше позже чем никогда. Опять же другие высказались. Вот и начните разбираться, и не надо так болезненно на всё реагировать. От этого никому нет пользы.)))

----------


## NataliaP

> Лучше позже чем никогда.  От этого никому нет пользы.)))


У Вас всю жизнь так.... позже... ЗАПОМНИТЕ: От этого никому нет пользы :Wink: 


Спасибо всем, кто мне ответил, потратил свое время и написал и даже поговорил со мной. Ваша помощь вдохновляет на то, что бы двигаться дальше.

----------


## Dondhup

Памкин, Вы со многими геше-лахармба из Дрeпунга знакомы? Откуда такая неприязнь?

----------


## Dondhup

Наташа, может сбавить обороты?
Федя тебе совершенно правильный совет дал - для того чтобы принимать Прибежище необходимо хорошо понимать что это такое.

----------

Bagira (10.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009)

----------


## NataliaP

> Наташа, может сбавить обороты?
> Федя тебе совершенно правильный совет дал - для того чтобы принимать Прибежище необходимо хорошо понимать что это такое.


Андрей, я постараюсь разобатсья. :Smilie:  
Тебе тоже огромное спасибо :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Памкин, Вы со многими геше-лахармба из Дрeпунга знакомы? Откуда такая неприязнь?


О какой неприязни речь? Вы опять демонстрируете особые способности в практике размышлений?

----------


## Нъяга Ньямара

> Почему бы вам не почитать Слова моего всеблагого учителя. Патрула Ринпоче?
> http://dazan.spb.ru/library5/308/



может подскажешь - в чем дело - по твоей ссылке - открывается лист содержания книги, но при попытке перехода на какой-либо пункт содержания - перескакиваешь на совсем "левый" сайт - как понял - хостер этого сайта.

или что-то не понимаю. или ссылка - не работает. заранее спасибо за ответ - хотелось ознакомиться с этим трудом..

----------


## NataliaP

> или что-то не понимаю. или ссылка - не работает. заранее спасибо за ответ - хотелось ознакомиться с этим трудом..


 у меня тоже самое

----------


## Нъяга Ньямара

> Вы в курсе, что Архат тождественен Арье-Бодхисаттве в постижении Шуньяты до 7-го Бхуми?


можно посмеяться чуть-чуть?..)))0

это мне напомнило типа - космогоническое тождество интрасляционного минимума кванто-квази-переходного синтеза межмолекулярного дискринимума... )))) - это когда столько профильных слов - что пока разберешься с их значением - ... ))))

имхо - в общем.. я вообще-то просто заинтересовался разными именами в буддизме - вот и решил - что может пойму - что за имя прочел во сне. никогда больше во сне не читал никаких текстов, имен..

----------


## ullu

> может подскажешь - в чем дело - по твоей ссылке - открывается лист содержания книги, но при попытке перехода на какой-либо пункт содержания - перескакиваешь на совсем "левый" сайт - как понял - хостер этого сайта.
> 
> или что-то не понимаю. или ссылка - не работает. заранее спасибо за ответ - хотелось ознакомиться с этим трудом..


Не знаю в чем там дело, это не мой сайт . Ссылку я в яндексе нашла, там много есть ссылок на эту книгу. Так что можно просто поискать в яндексе и она найдется.

----------


## NataliaP

> Не знаю в чем там дело, это не мой сайт . Ссылку я в яндексе нашла, там много есть ссылок на эту книгу. Так что можно просто поискать в яндексе и она найдется.


мы говорим, не про яндекс, мы говорим про эту ссылку. читай внимательно.

----------


## Dondhup

> можно посмеяться чуть-чуть?..)))0
> 
> это мне напомнило типа - космогоническое тождество интрасляционного минимума кванто-квази-переходного синтеза межмолекулярного дискринимума... )))) - это когда столько профильных слов - что пока разберешься с их значением - ... ))))
> 
> имхо - в общем.. я вообще-то просто заинтересовался разными именами в буддизме - вот и решил - что может пойму - что за имя прочел во сне. никогда больше во сне не читал никаких текстов, имен..


В буддизме как и в любой специальной отрасли знания есть своя терминология,
многие термины не имеют аналогов в русском языке или их перевод на русский требует комментария. Например слово шуньята - пустота.

----------

Дифо (24.07.2009)

----------


## Inbongo

> может подскажешь - в чем дело - по твоей ссылке - открывается лист содержания книги, но при попытке перехода на какой-либо пункт содержания - перескакиваешь на совсем "левый" сайт - как понял - хостер этого сайта.
> 
> или что-то не понимаю. или ссылка - не работает. заранее спасибо за ответ - хотелось ознакомиться с этим трудом..


Кармы не хватило :Wink:

----------


## Bruno

1. Ya by ochen' ne sovetoval hodit' po gorodskim obshinam.
2. Deystvitelno , vstretitsya s istinnym nasterom tradicii Nyngma (Dzogchen Rinpoche, Dzongzar Khyentse Rinpoche, Trulshik Rinpoche, Jigme Khentse Rinpoche, Ganten Rinpoche)
3. Nachat izuchat Vozzrenie - sutry, zatem Madhyamaku. No na anglijskom yazyke - na russkom pochti nichego net, i bolshimnstvo iz togo chto est perevedeno ploho.
4. "Pokinuv rodinu, ty proshel uzhe pol puti v Dharme" Naprimer, - Nepal Ili esli est' finansovaya vozmozhnost', regulyarno ezdit na ucheniya v Evropu.
5. "Prygnyt' ", a ne meshat' vsyo so svoim mentalitetom v odin nevoobrazimyj kompot.

Eto dlya nachala  :Smilie:

----------


## Тензин Таши

Мне почему то кажется что на этапе "с чего начать" особенного  понимания трудно ожидать. 
Стать буддистом или не стать тут скорее может подсказать интуиция (что есть, на мой взгляд, кармичская склонность).
Тонкое чувство "моё" или "не моё".  В самом начале уж точно "умом" буддизма не понять.

----------


## Дифо

> Мне почему то кажется что на этапе "с чего начать" особенного  понимания трудно ожидать. 
> Стать буддистом или не стать тут скорее может подсказать интуиция (что есть, на мой взгляд, кармичская склонность).
> Тонкое чувство "моё" или "не моё".  В самом начале уж точно "умом" буддизма не понять.


Да, ладно! Умом в самом начале можно понять. Если начать с Цели.

Какова Цель буддизма?

----------


## Сурья

> Сейчас кстати Карма Пунцог Ринпоче в москве, кажется в москве. http://mindrolling.narod.ru/ - вот поинтересуйтесь, там и телефоны есть.


А как мне им на емайл написать, а то я на их странице не нашел почтового адреса?

----------

